# As an age deck officer -these video raise a lot of questions



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

I have lost all faith in the education and training of modern deck officers after watching these video. Sound on and sit back and shudder in horror at some of the antics which seem unbelievable.
Whole video runs for 10 minutes or so

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mebzL4uU7o


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Not sure about the link Geoff, I'm seeing a 3 minute video of a ship breaking in two off the coast of France !!!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Geoff,

That link does not take you to a training film but to a ship aground in a storm.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

As the CIA would say, aground with extreme prejudice.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll say one thing for the guy on the end of that wire off the chopper, he's got some guts.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

The pilots who are extremely brave, acknowledge the esprit de corps of the helo crew by referring to the winchman as the " Dope on the rope".


----------



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Just let it play on! It should start over with the first of a series of ten video's Geoff


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Engine Serang said:


> The pilots who are extremely brave, acknowledge the esprit de corps of the helo crew by referring to the winchman as the " Dope on the rope".


No doubt it won't be long before the "offended" squad take exception to such humour. They must have precious little to do.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

King Ratt said:


> No doubt it won't be long before the "offended" squad take exception to such humour. They must have precious little to do.


This weeks winner in the 'ironic post' category(Jester)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Geoff Gower said:


> Just let it play on! It should start over with the first of a series of ten video's Geoff


Nope but was it this one you were after

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HVn9qANtC6g


Bad driving is hardly anything new and there are plenty of very good navigators out there


----------



## sternchallis (Nov 15, 2015)

Typical johnny foreigner, pay peanuts and you get monkeys.


----------

